
Ad blocking software has figured out native content - donohoe
http://qz.com/412158/ad-blocking-software-has-figured-out-native-content-threatening-the-new-media-economy/?utm_term=0_e3bf78af04-9f87b10c61-45795573&utm_content=buffer14b5b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
jameshart
Headline vastly overstates the case. Most of the article is about the
prevalence of adblocking in general and the publishing industry's state of
denial about it, which may or may not be the case. Regarding ad blocking of
native advertising, however, the article only has this to say:

"But ABP’s engineers found a way to spot and remove any phrase like “sponsored
content” or “sponsored by.” This creates pernicious side-effects, as the user
won’t be able to distinguish between commercial and legitimate editorial
content on websites."

That doesn't seem like a capability to 'block' advertorial content, so much as
screw with sites for no reason...

